#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Русский язык, пишем грамотно >  > > >  >  >  тся и ться

## Спокойный

Различение ТСЯ и ТЬСЯ.
Помните, что *ТЬСЯ* пишется тогда, когда глагол отвечает на вопрос "Что дела*ть*", "Что сдела*ть*?
Добавлю от себя - а если отвечает на вопрос "Что дела*ет*", то мягкого знака и не будет, а вопроса "что делаеть" не бывает.  :Smilie: 


Упр.11. Для контрольного диктанта. 
Корабельная чаща. В немереных северных лесах высИтся корабельная чаща, которая славИтся далеко и всеми любима. Чем же хороша корабельная чаща? А вот чем. В народе говорИТСЯ: в еловом лесу надо трудиТЬСЯ, в березовом - веселиТЬСЯ, а в сосновом - душой возносиТЬСЯ к великому. Такова корабельная чаща. Растут там сосны так часто, что и дерева не вырубИШЬ. Мертвому дереву некуда падать: одно дерево к одному стоит. Мертвое прислониТСЯ и тоже стоит. Стволы прямые, как свечи, до самого верха сучка не увидИШЬ. СмотрИШЬ вверх, на вершины деревьев, и тебя самого тянет подняТЬСЯ в высь поднебесную, хочется сделать что-нибудь большое для людей: бросиТЬСЯ на опасный подвиг, спасти от гибели другого человека или полететь куда-нибудь. А внизу белый-белый олений мох под ногами хрустит, а земля тебя самого будто вверх поднимает, и руки на полет тянуТСЯ, да ноги подкашиваюТСЯ... (По М.Пришвину)

----------

Neroli (06.05.2010)

----------


## До

> И помните, что *ТЬСЯ* пишется тогда, когда глагол отвечает на вопрос Что дела*ть*?
>  На смысловой вопрос "Что делать"? отвечает не всякий глагол в неопределенной форме. Например, "_Не плюй в колодец: пригодится воды напиться_". Здесь глагол "напиться" отвечает на вопрос "Зачем пригодится колодец"? и *вопрос "Что делать"? неуместен. Этот вопрос не связывается ни с одним словом в данном предложении*.


Пригодится _что сделать?_ Воды напиться.



> В этом случае нужно применить иной прием проверки. Образуем 3-е лицо будущего времени: он напьется, они напьются. Глагол звучит совсем по-иному, *значит, в данном случае не нужно писать ТЬСЯ*, значит, разбираемый глагол не стоит в 3-ем лице, значит, он стоит в неопределенной форме. Задача решена. *Пишем напиТЬСЯ*.


Шиза. За такое разве не нужно бить по голове?

----------


## Спокойный

Согласен. Шиза. Сейчас удалю лишнее. Если есть лучше примеры, постим, не стесняемся.

----------


## sergey

> Пригодится что делать? Воды напиться.


Наверное скорее: что *с*делать? (совершенная форма глагола  :Smilie:  )

----------


## До

> Наверное скорее: что *с*делать? (совершенная форма глагола  )


Да, я так и хотел написать, но потом подумал, что пусть будет копия вопроса из шизо-статьи, чтоб показать, что он вполне подходит, хотя там _говорится_, что нет. Вобщем исправил.  :Smilie: 


Кстати как писать "там говорится" не понятно, можно ли в трудных случаях писать "там говориццо"?  :Smilie:  (шутк.)

----------


## Huandi

> Кстати как писать "там говорится" не понятно


Даже если вопрос не совсем по форме, но его можно задать, то вопросом и проверяется. Там что делае*т*?

----------


## Спокойный

up! Снова стало актуально в последнее время.  :Smilie:

----------

